# Severe mouse lag.



## DemomanDawkins (Jul 12, 2009)

A while back now, I noticed that my mouse, which had once worked perfectly fine, started acting up. The movement of it felt slightly sluggish. I put it down to it being faulty and then went and replaced it. Anyway, this new mouse is even worse. Small movements are fine, however if I move across the mouse mat quickly, the cursor continues to move a good few centimeters after I stop. Very rapid movements barely register at all.

As I game a lot, this is completely unacceptable. I have acceleration completely disabled within Windows using a registry tweak, so it's not as if acceleration's messing up. I've fully reinstalled windows and tested without the tweak, and it's still the same. 

Earlier, I plugged the mouse into my brother's computer and opened up TF2, tested it and it worked perfectly fine, with no lag at all. Also reset my BIOS to the default values, although I didn't even mess with it in the first place.

Any help at all would be appreciated here...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Try another USB port.

If you're using a USB hub, plug the mouse directly into the back of the computer.

If the mouse is wireless, sync it to another channel and move the receiver to a different position.

Have you tried using it on a different surface?

Have you installed the driver and software, and configured it in the control panel?


----------



## DemomanDawkins (Jul 12, 2009)

Yes to everything there, apart from the software. Tried to find some driver updates, but there are none.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Assuming the software/drivers are installed, uninstall the software using Add and Remove programs, reboot and test. If you don't have the software installed (ie: Microsoft or Logitech), then install the software and then test.


----------



## DemomanDawkins (Jul 12, 2009)

Dogg said:


> Assuming the software/drivers are installed, uninstall the software using Add and Remove programs, reboot and test. If you don't have the software installed (ie: Microsoft or Logitech), then install the software and then test.


It's just a generic mouse, so it didn't have any packaged software with it. Also, it's wired, just like the others that I tested.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Windows has a generic mouse driver which works for all mice. So there won't be an "updated" driver. Whenever I've seen mouse driver issues, it has been when using installed software/drivers...NOT the generic driver. As it still occurs after an OS install, that also rules out the driver.

So only three things come to mind, the mouse itself, the mouse pad, or the USB port/controller/drivers.


----------



## DemomanDawkins (Jul 12, 2009)

Well... I'm gonna splash out again on a half decent mouse tomorrow, and if the problem persists, I'll look into getting a new motherboard.


----------

